# Best way to raise PH?



## longtail4711 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi folks, 

In my neck of the woods I have extremely soft and low PH water. Very acidic. Not sure what Gh of the water is, but the PH is about 6.

I normally use a teaspoon or two of baking soda to raise it up to optimal, but I'm curious what your experiences and thoughts and tips are. 

What are your opinions on the best way to raise it and keep it level? Baking soda? Crushed coral? PH Up?


----------



## MissAreBee (Jun 15, 2010)

crushed coral. I use it as a substrate or as media in my canisters. I think the ph up and ph down are a waste of time and do more harm than good.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*I would love to have water like yours. Then I would be able to breed discus and CRS . But if you want to raise it crushed coral will be best.*


----------



## NativeKeeper (Jun 12, 2010)

Sounds like the perfect situation, for any amazon species, right out of the tap no hustle or bustle, i see a nice shoal of graceful black angels in a tank filled with plants and driftwood.


----------



## longtail4711 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hee, it would be certainly! In the future after these fish pass on, I was going to look into some of those. 

But currently I've got a gourami, a plecostomus, and two guppies, so I need a little boost or so.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I use alkaline buffer/acid buffer and equilbrium from seachem to raise my Ph, my 210 went down to 5.2 and the fish although SA cichlids that supposedly prefer those waters they went lethargic. Raised the Ph to 7.4 with the buffers and lowered and maintained it back down to a 6.2 with Co2.

Knowing your Gh and Kh will help you get a better answer.


----------



## obscbyclouds (Apr 6, 2009)

longtail4711 said:


> Hee, it would be certainly! In the future after these fish pass on, I was going to look into some of those.
> 
> But currently I've got a gourami, a plecostomus, and two guppies, so I need a little boost or so.


All of those would be fine (perhaps even happier) in soft, acidic water...either way, if you really want a higher PH, like MissAreBee says, crushed coral is the way to go.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Sounds like you are in the same boat as I am. My pH is <6 out of the well. I have to use CC for better quality.


----------

